# Newbie



## Hpylife (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi all, new to this site. Just looking for a place for support and probably to vent. 
found out on 5/16/20 that my husband of almost 12 yrs ,, been together for 18yrs,,, wants a divorce.... have since discovered lots more devastating news like other people he’s seeing - not admitting to even when I have proof,, and an addiction to porn with multiple accounts,, etc... I’m sure my story is pretty common. But just looking to move in from this mess


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sadly, yes, this is all far to common. Many who post here have dealt with infidelity.

It's normal for a cheater to not admit their infidelities, even when you have hard proof. Cheaters are liars. They certainly don't stop lying when you catch them. If you have hard proof of his cheating and porn addiction, than know that you have all you need.

Do you have children? If so, how older are they?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You have a lawyer, of course?


----------

